# Duct Tape is stylin



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

I went to Target and I was impressed with the choices in Duct Tape these days. Target had many different colors and even patterns!!! My ripped up and worn out gear is gonna look steezin. They even had gold Duct Tape.

It was so hard to choose just one. I will be back in the Duct Tape area. I don't have to tape my jacket and boots with just regular grey boring tape anymore.


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

I noticed this to the other day at a hobby lobby. Now the handiest thing on earth can look cool.


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

that's wassup! You going to look mad fly out on the hill!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

wtf duct tape already looked cool


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

stfu...duct tape hankerchief/ski mask


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

Lol yup its been out. Used desert camo on the toe of my boot last year!


----------

